# Seerose entfernen ?



## Arigato (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo @ all,

ich habe seit ca. 4 Jahren meinen Teich und alles ist eigentlich bestens.
Mit dem Wasser hatte ich nie Probleme, die Fische vermehren sich wie die Karnikel und meine Frösche unterhalten mich jedes Jahr aufs neue.

Es ist eben ein Naturteich und ich lasse Ihm relativ freien Lauf.
Bis auf eine kleine 60W Pumpe die einen kleinen Wasserfall speisst habe ich keinerlei Technik und bislang habe ich auch noch keinerlei Chemie oder ähnliches benötigt.

Aber... ich habe damals als ich meinen Teich gebaut habe wahrscheinlich zu viele Pflanzen eingesetzt und die sind natürlich gewachsen ohne ende, was mir aber am meisten am Herzen liegt ist die Seerose an der tiefsten Stelle.
Diese hatte ich damals als Ableger bekommen und die Seerose selber hatte wohl beschlossen sich in meinen Teich richtig auszubreiten.

Fakt ist, dass Teil ist zu gross geworden und ich möchte sie jetzt noch komplett entfernen und dann im Frühjahr eine Pflanzen die nicht diesen Monsterwuchs entwickelt.

Mein Problem ist nun das ich Angst habe wenn ich jetzt noch in den Teich gehe und sie entferne, ich alles im Teich durcheinander bringe oder gar auf einen meiner Frösche drauf trete die zum teil ja schon abgetaucht sind.

Meine Frage, kann ich das jetzt noch machen ohne das der Teich allzu stark leidet?



Gruss
Arigato


----------



## fleur (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Seerose entfernen ?*



			
				Arigato schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> (seerose) jetzt noch komplett entfernen
> ich alles im Teich durcheinander bringe oder gar auf einen meiner __ Frösche drauf trete die zum teil ja schon abgetaucht sind.
> ...



Hallo Arigato (ist das dein Vorname?? oder eine asiatische Kampfsportart),

ich bezweifle, daß du die Seerose komplett entfernen kannst, ohne die anderen Pflanzen auch teilweise zu entfernen oder entwurzeln, wenn seit 4 Jahren alles wild durcheinander gewachsen ist.
Wegen der Frösche brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, die hauen rechtzeitig ab, bevor sie zerquetscht werden, wenn sie nicht schon in ihrem Winterquartier an Land sind (kenne deine Wasser- und Außentemperaturen nicht).
Wann willst du in die Teichpflanzenwelt regulierend eingreifen, wenn nicht jetzt ??????????  
Der Zeitpunkt könnte nicht günstiger sein, da die Pflanzen jetzt in die Ruhephase eintreten und ohnehin alle 4 Jahre eine große Teichpflege mit kräftigem Ausdünnen empfohlen wird.
Natürlich greifst du in die Teichbiologie ein, die ohnehin sich ständig verändert und im Frühjahr können auch die Algen mehr blühen als dir lieb ist, aber: was willst du??? Wenn du garnichts machst, wirst du der Pflanzen irgendwann nicht mehr Herr.
Dieses Frühjahr habe ich meinen Nachbarn geholfen, einen 12qm Seerosenteich mit Goldies zu reinigen, der 12 Jahre nicht gepflegt wurde !!!!!
:crazy: Schlamm-Kloake  
Ich habe ca. 3 bis 4 qm Seerosenrizome, -wurzeln etc. mit der Säge entfernt und danach mußten wir in Sachen Teichbiologie komplett neu anfangen.

Also ran an die Gartengeräte und rein ins kühle Nass!!  

Beste Grüße von Carin (i.A. von fleur, der schon wieder von der Arbeit zurück ist und mich forumtechnisch nervt : )


----------



## Arigato (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Seerose entfernen ?*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Arigato (ist das dein Vorname?? oder eine asiatische Kampfsportart),
> 
> ich bezweifle, daß du die Seerose komplett entfernen kannst, ohne die anderen Pflanzen auch teilweise zu entfernen oder entwurzeln, wenn seit 4 Jahren alles wild durcheinander gewachsen ist.
> Wegen der Frösche brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, die hauen rechtzeitig ab, bevor sie zerquetscht werden, wenn sie nicht schon in ihrem Winterquartier an Land sind (kenne deine Wasser- und Außentemperaturen nicht).
> ...


 
Mal Danke für Deine Antwort. Also werde ich Morgen die Sache angehen, habe mir extra schon so einen Angleranzug besorgt, war bislang aber noch unschlüssig.

Arigato ist keine Kampfsportart und das ist auch nicht mein Name.
Arigato ist Japanisch und heisst Danke, Domo Arigato heisst vielen Dank.

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Seerose entfernen ?*

Moin,

ich bin wahrs. zu spät dran... hätte aber mit der Entfernung bis zum Frühjahr gewartet. Denke, da startet der Teich wesentlich besser nach solch einem Eingriff durch als jetzt.
Wenn jetzt durch die Entfernung Mulm aufgewirbelt wird und in Lösung geht - wer soll die Nährstoffe abbauen? 
Außerdem sind mit Sicherheit schon die ersten Überwinterer eingezogen. 
Je kälter das Wasser, umso unbeweglicher werden alle wechselwarmen Tiere.......... :?

Wenn man twas machen will, dann jetzt schon mal vorsichtig die ganzen Blätter entfernen - die verrotten dann über Winter wenigstens nicht mehr.
Je nach Teichtiefe und gewünschter Seerosenfarbe wirst Du - defekter Link entfernt - oder hier sicher fündig werden.
Im Baumarkt und Gartencenter bekommt man sehr oft nur namenlose Hybriden (selbst wenn ein Name dran steht... wer weiß, ob das Edikett stimmt?), die wuchern wie verrückt.
Investier ein paar Euros mehr und Du hast länger Freude daran.


----------

